# The "Azza ?" thread



## coolhandjames (Sep 25, 2012)

This thread is a dedication to my now favorite person *in the world...

*The idea ? 

post a picture of some idiot doing something stupid, and put *"Azza ?"* after it.

I will do the first couple to start it off.

Some will appreciate the genius of this thread, some will troll it... either way _i ain't even mad.

_... To The Az man ?​


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 25, 2012)

Azza ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 25, 2012)

Azza ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 25, 2012)

Azza ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 25, 2012)

Azza ?


----------



## cube789 (Sep 26, 2012)

STOP






AZZA TIME


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 26, 2012)

i am humble?.

i am legend?.

i have a shit caked asshole...


----------



## cube789 (Sep 26, 2012)

abbo ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 26, 2012)

Az ?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Sep 26, 2012)

Azza has successfully owned all of your minds..
Hope this helps...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 26, 2012)

JFC is MD sending all the fat fucking rejects again. Beat it noheacunt. With you around azza is the 2nd most pathetic on I.M. gear thieving prick.


----------



## secdrl (Sep 26, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> JFC is MD sending all the fat fucking rejects again. Beat it noheacunt. With you around azza is the 2nd most pathetic on I.M. gear thieving prick.




Ouch.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 26, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> JFC is MD sending all the fat fucking rejects again. Beat it noheacunt. With you around azza is the 2nd most pathetic on I.M. gear thieving prick.



lmao


----------



## Noheawaiian (Sep 26, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> JFC is MD sending all the fat fucking rejects again. Beat it noheacunt. With you around azza is the 2nd most pathetic on I.M. gear thieving prick.



Your immediate hostility is amusing at best. 
U mad, bro?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2012)

guy in the middle... Azza?


----------



## justhav2p (Sep 26, 2012)

LW,

Moar believable if it was a Croc instead of a Gator.....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 26, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> JFC is MD sending all the fat fucking rejects again. Beat it noheacunt. With you around azza is the 2nd most pathetic on I.M. gear thieving prick.



you mad bro?


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> guy in the middle... Azza?



i have the fat cock, i mean croc?.


----------



## justhav2p (Sep 26, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i have the fat cock, i mean croc?.



Assa... lying about your penis is a lose lose....


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 26, 2012)

Azza ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 26, 2012)

Azza after TRT ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 26, 2012)

Azza ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 26, 2012)

Gaza ?


----------



## cube789 (Sep 27, 2012)

this is some funny shit


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> Assa... lying about your penis is a lose lose....




man: did you hear the joke about my penis? 
never mind, it's too long.


----------



## SFW (Sep 27, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Azza after TRT ?



Thats Al tesla.


----------



## SFW (Sep 27, 2012)

??


----------



## cube789 (Sep 27, 2012)

^who the fag is that ?


----------



## cube789 (Sep 27, 2012)

azza?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Your immediate hostility is amusing at best.
> U mad, bro?





azza1971 said:


> you mad bro?



Not mad, Just calling it like I see it.......



Because of people like azza............


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2012)

photo courtesy of Sil


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 27, 2012)

Cock sucker?.


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think REDDOG hit a nerve ^^^


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> photo courtesy of Sil




Look at them child bearing hips


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2012)

and milk bearing nips


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 27, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> and milk bearing nips








Az ?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Look at them child bearing hips



Don't you mean child tearing hips?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 27, 2012)

Azza ? (Right)


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 27, 2012)

Azza ?


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 28, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Azza ? (Right)



didn?t end well for you there did it ZED?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh azza...SMH


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 28, 2012)

Azza ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^ Not funny dude, this thread should be closed.


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^ Sick, we need a fuckin neg party !!


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 28, 2012)

another azza thread, fuckin original?..


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ Sick cunt ?


----------

